# Pneumo's Picture Thread!



## Pneumo (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Aww, how adorable is he? :love2


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I love it. Love the first "selfie" pic. And I especially love looking at these pics combined with his back story. Thanks to you and your husband for rescuing Pneumo. Looks like it's the beginning of a very dear friendship.


----------



## Pneumo (Dec 16, 2013)

[Thank you! Yep, the first picture he was making grabby paws at the camera, haha. It's blurry, but I thought it was too cute. We are so happy to have him in our home - I'm normally a dog person, but he's really grown on me. He will be going into work with me tomorrow to get a booster and a check up. He turns 8 weeks old on Tuesday!


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

he's a very handsome boy!

pneumo looks so very good now! and relaxed and happy too.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Such a sweet baby. I bet he is going to be a good sized boy when he gets older.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

pretty pretty


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

Gorgeous boy and beautiful photos ?


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

aww, so flurrfee and cute!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Well there's a familiar face! *Waves* I'm momtolabs on the other board  and I can't get over how cute pnuemo is 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pneumo (Dec 16, 2013)

Dicesmom said:


> Well there's a familiar face! *Waves* I'm momtolabs on the other board  and I can't get over how cute pnuemo is
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh hey! I was wondering if anyone from DF was on here. I've seen this forum mentioned a few times on DF, which is how I found it. haha

Thanks! He sure is adorable, he turned 8 weeks old today!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I think there's a few more here but don't remember there names... And from the first pics to these it makes ne smile! He is making me want a kitten but with Casey being new here I feel it will be too much!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pneumo (Dec 16, 2013)

Thought I would update with a few new pictures of Pneumo! He's almost 11 weeks old!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

There's the little cutie pie!!


----------



## Pneumo (Dec 16, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> There's the little cutie pie!!


Haha, I keep forgetting to update this forum, I'm so active on a dog forum, trying to juggle both is hard sometimes! He's doing so well, growing up so fast! Unfortunately I haven't been able to give him a whole lot of time this weekend because we're puppy sitting a 5 month old american bulldog and he's a little TOO over the top and energetic for Pneumo. The puppy is leaving tonight though and he'll get extra lovings tonight.


----------



## Pneumo (Dec 16, 2013)

New pictures! He's almost 4 months old now and becoming such a handsome cat.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Time does fly!! He's adorable!


----------



## Pneumo (Dec 16, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> Time does fly!! He's adorable!


Thanks! And yes, it does. He's such a great kitten.. still have problems with the biting, but nothing we can't handle.


----------

